# Looking for a trailer in northeast Ohio



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking for a 2 horse trailer...brand doesn't matter but I am looking for...

* not too old...like 2000's preferably

* no mangers...needs to be walk through

* step up or ramp but ramp preferred

* bumper pull

Looking for something under $5k...anyone selling something in my area that sounds like the above let me know!!  Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I found a few sites that you can find trailers for sale by state. One is tacktrader.com and the other is equinenow.com. I have been keeping my eyes out for a trailer too and I am sure you can find a beautiful, newer trailer, in your price range.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks! I've been utilizing Craigslist a lot  I can't find any in my price range/area on equinenow, haven't tried tack trader yet, I'll do that!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I was going to recommend craigslist as well, you can definitely get some great deals on there!! Good luck in your search and I'll keep my eyes our for you since we're in SE michigan.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

